# ITX - ITX Group



## louie (4 June 2007)

ITX has upgraded its full year profit to June 30th, would be at least 30% higher than previously forecast.

Anyone that went for this IPO 2 months ago at $0.50 float price must be happy. 

Today it is $0.70

A lot of people got scaled back as owners decided to keep 65% of the business for themselves. 

One small part of what they do is itX provides a distribution channel for a select range of world class IT vendors including; Apple, Appsense, Bakbone, Citrix, Clearswift, Hewlett Packard, IBM, Oracle, Red Hat, Secure Computing, ThinPrint, Trend Micro, VMWare, Websense and Wyse.

http://www.egoli.com.au/egoli/egoliStoryPage.asp?PageID={3FEB0FAF-9ACA-4B79-871C-71F586B95F0D}&Section=NewsViews


----------



## skc (16 August 2010)

Well... this might be the end of this highly discussed stock thread.

ITX received a takeover offer at $1.55 that has board recommendation. Not a huge premium but not a bad outcome for a stock that's only been listed for just over 3 years at 50c, with regular dividends along the way as well.


----------

